# Where did you attend High School



## harleygirl

Curious, what high school did everyone attend?

St. Mary's?

Charles?

PG?

Out of state?


----------



## Mikeinsmd

harleygirl said:
			
		

> Curious, what high school did everyone attend? St. Mary's?
> Charles? PG? Out of state?


Cow Pie High


----------



## K_Jo

Thomas Stone


----------



## MMDad

Clovis West near Fresno, Camden and Branham in San Jose.


----------



## harleygirl

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Cow Pie High


Me too!!  (I guess that is why we are both so smart!!   )


----------



## tomchamp

Out of state....North Syracuse High!


----------



## TWLs wife

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Thomas Stone


  Class of 1995 Charles Co.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> Class of 1995 Charles Co.


You graduated HS???   :dextermanley:



Hey K_Jo...


----------



## sunflower

LHS class of 94


----------



## LexiGirl75

Frank W. Ballou SHS Southeast Washington, DC. Class of 1993 (Knights).


----------



## harleygirl

sunflower said:
			
		

> LHS class of 94


I feel so old!!!


----------



## Mikeinsmd

harleygirl said:
			
		

> I feel so old!!!


Nahhhh....... we're just all young.


----------



## K_Jo

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> You graduated HS???   :dextermanley:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey K_Jo...


Kiss my ass.  At least my skool bus wasn't a covered wagon!


----------



## harleygirl

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Nahhhh....... we're just all young.


Sorry sweetie........you posted your date of birth in your info! I am younger!!


----------



## Mikeinsmd

harleygirl said:
			
		

> Sorry sweetie........you posted your date of birth in your info! I am younger!!


  But at least our HS graduated people who can read and write.


----------



## K_Jo

harleygirl said:
			
		

> Sorry sweetie........you posted your date of birth in your info! I am younger!!


Oooh BURN!


----------



## mainman

PG in the house......


----------



## Mikeinsmd

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Oooh BURN!


But at least our HS graduated people who can read and write. 

But at least our HS graduated people who can read and write. 

But at least our HS graduated people who can read and write. 

But at least our HS graduated people who can read and write.


----------



## K_Jo

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> But at least our HS graduated people who can read and write.
> 
> But at least our HS graduated people who can read and write.
> 
> But at least our HS graduated people who can read and write.
> 
> But at least our HS graduated people who can read and write.


----------



## harleygirl

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> But at least our HS graduated people who can read and write.
> 
> But at least our HS graduated people who can read and write.
> 
> But at least our HS graduated people who can read and write.
> 
> But at least our HS graduated people who can read and write.


I do not know about that, smelling that cow crap all day messed my brain up!!


----------



## CMC122

Bowie Class of '91


----------



## Mikeinsmd

harleygirl said:
			
		

> I do not know about that, smelling that cow crap all day messed my brain up!!


That was me sitting in front of you after lunch in the cafeteria....


----------



## harleygirl

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> That was me sitting in front of you after lunch in the cafeteria....


You were one of those FFA guys that I picked on.....umm were nice to, huh?


----------



## Mikeinsmd

harleygirl said:
			
		

> You were one of those FFA guys that I picked on.....umm were nice to, huh?


Heck no!!  I was a VoTech guy.  The stench was gas from eating the food silly!


----------



## harleygirl

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Heck no!!  I was a VoTech guy.  The stench was gas from eating the food silly!


----------



## Mikeinsmd

harleygirl said:
			
		

>


I was gonna say :fart: but I don't want the the thread to *poof*


----------



## aps45819

Out of state. Thomas Jefferson in Alexandria.


----------



## John Z

Out of state.  Beavecreek High School, Beavercreek OH (near Dayton).  Class of 1986.


----------



## StarCat

Gwynn Park Class Of 1998 (PG)


----------



## kwillia

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Cow Pie High


----------



## kwillia

harleygirl said:
			
		

> Me too!!  (I guess that is why we are both so smart!!   )


You graduated with my brother...


----------



## harleygirl

kwillia said:
			
		

> You graduated with my brother...


Do tell...........


----------



## LexiGirl75

kwillia said:
			
		

> You graduated with my brother...



kwillia and her popcorn :


----------



## kwillia

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> kwillia and her popcorn :


I love me some popcorn, is that okay with you?


----------



## LexiGirl75

kwillia said:
			
		

> I love me some popcorn, is that okay with you?


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

Lphs '03'


----------



## Ken King

Another Cow Pie High here.


----------



## bresamil

Chopticon High School.  GO BRAVES!


----------



## cattitude

Parkdale - PG County


----------



## BuddyLee

Leotard high school.

Class of 2002.  What a bunch of losers we all were.


----------



## K_Jo

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> Leotard high school.
> 
> Class of 2002.  What a bunch of losers we all were.


Did you wear tights, too?


----------



## otter

PS462 NYC Class of 1912...


----------



## BuddyLee

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Did you wear tights, too?


No.  However, when we put on our graduation gowns I asked a quarter of my class "Do I look fat in this dress?". Fast times at Leonardtown high.


----------



## kom526

GMHS Class of 87.


----------



## tomchamp

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Did you wear tights, too?



Still does!


----------



## BuddyLee

tomchamp said:
			
		

> Still does!


Only around you. Can I buy you another drink?


----------



## tomchamp

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> Only around you. Can I buy you another drink?



This ain't your kind of bar! There are women here!


----------



## BuddyLee

tomchamp said:
			
		

> This ain't your kind of bar! There are women here!


I'm just messin' with ya' ole :gonnaloseinthespreadtomorrow: Tom.


----------



## tomchamp

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> I'm just messin' with ya' ole :gonnaloseinthespreadtomorrow: Tom.



I hope your talking football picks! I don't like alot of my mine either!


----------



## BuddyLee

tomchamp said:
			
		

> I hope your talking football picks!


Oops.



			
				tomchamp said:
			
		

> I don't like alot of my mine either!


 Why'd ya' pick them?


----------



## tomchamp

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> Oops.
> 
> Why'd ya' pick them?



j/k..I feel good about my picks!...


----------



## bkjguy

Cow Pie High 82


----------



## Sharon

cattitude said:
			
		

> Parkdale - PG County


----------



## Dupontster

Ken King said:
			
		

> Another Cow Pie High here.



Was Chopticon around then????    

Chopticon here....They let us drive our tractors to school.....


----------



## CMC122

Just how old is Cow Pie High


----------



## Jameo

GMHS class of 95 :representin:


----------



## CableChick

Alexandria, VA.  

T.C. Williams HS 

Class of 1985


----------



## Pete

Out of State

Glascock County High 1983 affectionately known as Crystal dick academy.


----------



## amjsnj

St. Marys Ryken


----------



## rack'm

Cow Pie High, '87


----------



## Dupontster

CMC122 said:
			
		

> Just how old is Cow Pie High



First class graduated in 1966....


----------



## Kyle

Northwestern Senior HS in PG

CowPie High in St. Marys


----------



## harleygirl

Kyle said:
			
		

> Northwestern Senior HS in PG
> 
> CowPie High in St. Marys


Wow...the cowpie high alumni run rampant in here!!


----------



## Kyle

harleygirl said:
			
		

> Wow...the cowpie high alumni run rampant in here!!


Ran rampant there too.


----------



## harleygirl

Kyle said:
			
		

> Ran rampant there too.


  True.......I pick my son up from there everyday, now he is attending.  He cannot believe we had a smoking area


----------



## Ken King

Dupontster said:
			
		

> Was Chopticon around then????
> 
> Chopticon here....They let us drive our tractors to school.....


 We've talked about this before Duponster.  At least it wasn't a one room school house like when you graduated.


----------



## sockgirl77

LHS Class of '95


----------



## virgovictoria

Frederick Douglass, Upper Marlboro, '88


----------



## morganj614

Massachusetts..and we had a smoking quad wayyyy back then. Kids has booze and pot in their lockers but no guns.


----------



## daydreamer

GMHS Class of "89"


----------



## DMJ

Home Schooled


----------



## remaxrealtor

Ryken, 1987


----------



## itsbob

harleygirl said:
			
		

> Curious, what high school did everyone attend?
> 
> St. Mary's?
> 
> Charles?
> 
> PG?
> 
> Out of state?


Pinkerton Academy, Derry NH...

1980..  I think there was just shy of 600 in my graduating class.


----------



## itsbob

Jameo said:
			
		

> GMHS class of 95 :representin:


I think going back and graduating at the age of 35 is highly commendable!!


----------



## sweetpea

harleygirl said:
			
		

> True.......I pick my son up from there everyday, now he is attending.  He cannot believe we had a smoking area


Cow Pie 87...and we didn't have fricken air conditioning either  And we were not allowed to wear shorts.


----------



## rack'm

sweetpea said:
			
		

> Cow Pie 87...and we didn't have fricken air conditioning either  And we were not allowed to wear shorts.


----------



## sweetpea

rack'm said:
			
		

>


  Don't even act like you enjoyed roasting in the classroom wearing jeans with the eau de aroma of cow crap flowing in w/ the hot azz breeze.


----------



## rack'm

sweetpea said:
			
		

> Don't even act like you enjoyed roasting in the classroom wearing jeans with the eau de aroma of cow crap flowing in w/ the hot azz breeze.




Don't forget the lovely leather jacket I was wearing at the time.


----------



## meangirl

Lackey High School


----------



## rack'm

meangirl said:
			
		

> SLackey High School


----------



## MJ

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> But at least our HS graduated people who can read and write.




Tomis Ston clas of '85!!!


----------



## meangirl

> Originally Posted by meangirl
> SLackey High School





			
				rack'm said:
			
		

>



Way better than what they used to call it.  Think B.


----------



## rack'm

meangirl said:
			
		

> Way better than what they used to call it.  Think B.


----------



## soul4sale

sunflower said:
			
		

> LHS class of 94



LHS 95

Sex, drugs, rock 'n' roll...you know the rest...


----------



## CMC122

Dupontster said:
			
		

> First class graduated in 1966....


----------



## rack'm

Our saying was....

Party hardy
Rock and Roll
drink bacardi
smoke a bowl
love is hell
sex is heaven
we're the class of 87


----------



## virgovictoria

rack'm said:
			
		

> Our saying was....
> 
> Party hardy
> Rock and Roll
> drink bacardi
> smoke a bowl
> love is hell
> *sex is heave*
> we're the class of 87



where did you say you went?


----------



## rack'm

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> where did you say you went?


----------



## K_Jo

rack'm said:
			
		

> Our saying was....
> 
> Party hardy
> Rock and Roll
> drink bacardi
> smoke a bowl
> love is hell
> sex is heaven
> we're the class of 87


Rock on, Dude!


----------



## Nickel

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> Lphs '03'


  Class of 2000


----------



## Dupontster

Ken King said:
			
		

> We've talked about this before Duponster.  At least it wasn't a one room school house like when you graduated.



 Here ya go you young wipper snapper.....It wasn't one room when I went there either.....(2)


----------



## ericw

remaxrealtor said:
			
		

> Ryken, 1987



What a coincidence.  Me too.


----------



## Ken King

Dupontster said:
			
		

> Here ya go you young wipper snapper.....It wasn't one room when I went there either.....(2)


 You're counting the barn stalls, aren't you?


----------



## MargeInCharge

harleygirl said:
			
		

> True.......I pick my son up from there everyday, now he is attending.  He cannot believe we had a smoking area



Gwynn Park Senior High PG County class of...ahem....'82.  Yep, we had a smoking area right outside the cafeteria.  There was still plenty of smoking in the bathrooms, that is if you could find ones that were unlocked!

We must cross each other in the parking lot, harleygirl, since I pick my son up every day after school at Cow Pie High too.


----------



## watercolor

St Mary's, Great Mills HS


----------



## RoseRed

Awalt/Mountian View High School.


----------



## MysticalMom

GMHS. I don't usually admit to this.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Ken King said:
			
		

> We've talked about this before Duponster. At least it wasn't a one room school house like when you graduated.





			
				Dupontster said:
			
		

> Here ya go you young wipper snapper.....It wasn't one room when I went there either.....(2)


I love it when cave men argue....


----------



## Dupontster

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> I love it when cave men argue....



You see that GEICO commercial...?


----------



## Ken King

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> I love it when cave men argue....


 Not arguing, more like setting the record straight that duponster was around to celebrate the first Christmas and the discovery of fire.


----------



## Dupontster

Ken King said:
			
		

> Not arguing, more like setting the record straight that duponster was around to celebrate the first Christmas and the discovery of fire.


----------



## Railroad

Montgomery County - Magruder HS class of 1975.


----------



## Angel

McDonough HS - Class of 93


----------



## snuzzy

Council Rock, Newtown, PA.  We had a smoking "pavilion" and I had a permission slip from my mom to smoke there! (1982)


----------



## K_Jo

Was anyone else on the Pom Pon squad?      And, if so, WTH is it Pom PoNs and not Pom Poms?  I was a Thomas Stone Cougar Pom in ninth grade for basketball season.  Those girls were SUCH #####es!  I dropped that gig and started eating lunch in the band room.  Those kids were really nice. 

Class of '89!


----------



## ocean733

Little Flower (Philadelphia), 1991


----------



## Mikeinsmd

ocean733 said:
			
		

> Little Flower (Philadelphia), 1991


----------



## Wenchy

Railroad said:
			
		

> Montgomery County - Magruder HS class of 1975.



Seneca Valley class of '82.

Eagles Rock!

The HS reunions are even better, believe it or not.


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

LHS..2.5 years
and then Lackawana in PA 

1993


----------



## dustin

Out of State.

Middleburg High School. Middleburg, FL.  1998.


----------



## dems4me

harleygirl said:
			
		

> Curious, what high school did everyone attend?
> 
> St. Mary's?
> 
> Charles?
> 
> PG?
> 
> Out of state?




Out of State.. Northern VA - Garfield... the same year as the mall across the street was being built (Potomac Mills Mall)... they then put up a fence around our school and it looked identical to Lorton with a watch tower and everything


----------



## Mikeinsmd

dems4me said:
			
		

> Out of State.. Northern VA - Garfield... the same year as the mall across the street was being built (Potomac Mills Mall)... they then put up a fence around our school and it looked identical to Lorton with a watch tower and everything


  Demsy!!  Where ya been??


----------



## dems4me

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Demsy!!  Where ya been??



around...   I finally have a cable hook up instead of dial up.... with dial up I had to refrain from going into the computer room at the house because I was afraid I'd end up throwing the entire computer out the window... I avoided the room entirely..


----------



## jazz lady

MargeInCharge said:
			
		

> Gwynn Park Senior High PG County class of...ahem....'82.  Yep, we had a smoking area right outside the cafeteria.  There was still plenty of smoking in the bathrooms, that is if you could find ones that were unlocked!



Great Mills had a smoking area outside the cafeteria, too, when I graduated from there.  They fenced it in and everyone called it the "Corral."  I don't think the fence lasted longer than a week or two.  It mysteriously got torn down in the middle of the night.


----------



## Wenchy

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Was anyone else on the Pom Pon squad?      And, if so, WTH is it Pom PoNs and not Pom Poms?  I was a Thomas Stone Cougar Pom in ninth grade for basketball season.  Those girls were SUCH #####es!  I dropped that gig and started eating lunch in the band room.  Those kids were really nice.
> 
> Class of '89!




Back in high school?  The gals who were the cheerleaders and pom pon squad are now part of the mainstream:  Raising spoiled kids, battling weight problems and depression issues.  The guys who were the football stars now battle it out on the forums, and cheer on their fave, while stuffing their faces and reminiscing about the past.

It's the "frocks" like us that rule at the the reunions...

In 1982 there were 3 classifications:

Freaks:  smoked pot and skipped school

Jocks:  'Nuff said.

Frocks:  The in-betweeners who did not fit in, did both of the above, and found their own nirvana.

THE REBELS!!!

THIS FORUM!!!  

I know...I'm delusional.


----------



## dems4me

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Great Mills had a smoking area outside the cafeteria, too, when I graduated from there.  They fenced it in and everyone called it the "Corral."  I don't think the fence lasted longer than a week or two.  It mysteriously got torn down in the middle of the night.



We did the same thing   Someone left the keys in the Bull dozer thing and someone drove it down the hill and right through the fence. 

As for smoking... I'm from Virginia.. I think they encouraged us to smoke at school...   we were always allowed to with a (forged) note from parents or real note.


----------



## dems4me

Wenchy said:
			
		

> Back in high school?  The gals who were the cheerleaders and pom pon squad are now part of the mainstream:  Raising spoiled kids, battling weight problems and depression issues.  The guys who were the football stars now battle it out on the forums, and cheer on their fave, while stuffing their faces and reminiscing about the past.
> 
> It's the "frocks" like us that rule at the the reunions...
> 
> In 1982 there were 3 classifications:
> 
> Freaks:  smoked pot and skipped school
> 
> Jocks:  'Nuff said.
> 
> Frocks:  The in-betweeners who did not fit in, did both of the above, and found their own nirvana.
> 
> THE REBELS!!!
> 
> THIS FORUM!!!
> 
> I know...I'm delusional.



I was a freak/freaker    except it wasn't pot... I just pretended and drank like a fish like my other friends.   Skipping school and getting into fights was a speciality though... a must requirement.


----------



## Kain99

Hey Everybody!  Class of 1984 GMHS!  Woo Hoo!  They were so proud!


----------



## jazz lady

Wenchy said:
			
		

> In 1982 there were 3 classifications:
> 
> Freaks:  smoked pot and skipped school
> 
> Jocks:  'Nuff said.
> 
> Frocks:  The in-betweeners who did not fit in, did both of the above, and found their own nirvana.
> 
> THE REBELS!!!



I was a frock who became a bit of a freak in my senior year.


----------



## Kain99

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I was a frock who became a bit of a freak in my senior year.


Yeah well... I was a geek - geeker! What of it???


----------



## snuzzy

Wenchy said:
			
		

> Back in high school?  The gals who were the cheerleaders and pom pon squad are now part of the mainstream:  Raising spoiled kids, battling weight problems and depression issues.  The guys who were the football stars now battle it out on the forums, and cheer on their fave, while stuffing their faces and reminiscing about the past.
> 
> It's the "frocks" like us that rule at the the reunions...
> 
> In 1982 there were 3 classifications:
> 
> Freaks:  smoked pot and skipped school
> 
> Jocks:  'Nuff said.
> 
> Frocks:  The in-betweeners who did not fit in, did both of the above, and found their own nirvana.
> 
> THE REBELS!!!
> 
> THIS FORUM!!!
> 
> I know...I'm delusional.



We had 3, but different names:

Jocks - well, I guess they're the same everywhere

Heads - smoked pot and skipped school (wore jean jackets)

Greasers - Yes, like the movie Grease, they wore the black leather jackets


----------



## jazz lady

Kain99 said:
			
		

> Yeah well... I was a geek - geeker! What of it???



Just glad I graduated before you came along.


----------



## LexiGirl75

dems4me said:
			
		

> Out of State.. Northern VA - Garfield... the same year as the mall across the street was being built (Potomac Mills Mall)... they then put up a fence around our school and it looked identical to Lorton with a watch tower and everything



Ahhhh, good ole Lorton Maximum and Minimum Securities and the annual picnic. 

A gate around the school reminds me of when DC started the closed campus program because of all the drug crimes and killings and us teens couldnt go off campus to the local carry-outs called Hong Kong Delite and MLK Deli. D#mn near ruined my teen years


----------



## huntr1

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Frederick Douglass, Upper Marlboro, '88


GO EAGLES!!!!

Douglass C/O '90


----------



## dems4me

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> Ahhhh, good ole Lorton Maximum and Minimum Securities and the annual picnic.
> 
> A gate around the school reminds me of when DC started the closed campus program because of all the drug crimes and killings and us teens couldnt go off campus to the local carry-outs called Hong Kong Delite and MLK Deli. D#mn near ruined my teen years




We just learned how to climb fences that went down hills and into the woods...   Or just ended up not showing up at all if you wanted to skip a cuople classes.


----------



## K_Jo

huntr1 said:
			
		

> GO EAGLES!!!!
> 
> Douglass C/O '90


Do you know my friend Joe Powell?


----------



## dems4me

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Do you know my friend Joe Powell?



 K_Jo!!


----------



## K_Jo

dems4me said:
			
		

> K_Jo!!


'Sup, Turkey?


----------



## dems4me

K_Jo said:
			
		

> 'Sup, Turkey?




Nothing, funny bunny!!


----------



## Railroad

Magruder had a smoking area too - every square inch outside the building, and under an overhang, sort of a patio area, outside the doors to the auditorium.  But if you wanted to smoke pot you had to go sit in a car in the parking lot and try to at least not be too obvious about it.  

My years at that school, beginning with 8th grade (the Junior High was still under construction so the whole gang was under one roof for 5 years), were full of elective courses - Parking Lot 101; Hallucinogens 101, 201, and 301; Pseudo-Intellectual Druggie Habits 101; Playing Non-School-Band Musical Instruments (Harmonica - Blues, Bluegrass, and Southern Rock); Averting Failure, Detention, and/or Arrest; and Forgetting My Own Name 101.  I got an "A" in the last one.


----------



## fddog

harleygirl said:
			
		

> Curious, what high school did everyone attend?
> 
> St. Mary's?
> 
> Charles?
> 
> PG?
> 
> Out of state?


pg Gwynn Park high class of 88


----------



## PrchJrkr

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Cow Pie High





Ah the memories...

I even remember some of them...


----------



## Bustem' Down

Klein Oak High School class of 95 in Spring, Tx.


----------



## jwwb2000

New Madrid County Central High School.....Class of 1994.


----------



## deino2002

Leonardtown High School Class of 1995


----------



## wmburdette

Charles County, LPHS, Class of 1960!


----------



## Tina2001aniT

Calvert High Schol class of '97......


----------



## Pete

I thought you were older than that?  Did you get "held back" alot?


----------



## Tina2001aniT

Pete said:
			
		

> I thought you were older than that? Did you get "held back" alot?


 
Me???

No I was 17 when I graduated  :


AND JUST HOW OLD did you think I was???


----------



## Pete

Tina2001aniT said:
			
		

> Me???
> 
> No I was 17 when I graduated  :
> 
> 
> AND JUST HOW OLD did you think I was???


27


----------



## CMC122

Pete said:
			
		

> 27


----------



## Tina2001aniT

Pete said:
			
		

> 27


Nice try....I am 26....alot older...geesh, thanks....you are sooo lucky we have only met once and it was dark out: :cry:


----------



## citysherry

Kyle said:
			
		

> Northwestern Senior HS in PG...



Me too - Northwestern in PG!!


----------



## otter

citysherry said:
			
		

> Me too - Northwestern in PG!!



You know the story on Kyle and the roasted banana peels?


----------



## Hessian

Scotia Glenville Class of '81
(That's 420 miles north of here....)
Go Tartans! (lots of Scottish stock mixed with 2nd generation Catholics!)

Looking over ten pages of postings: 90% of those on here are Native Marylanders...That is good.


----------



## nomoney

Jameo said:
			
		

> GMHS class of 95 :representin:


----------



## TahoeLvr

Manogue High School, Reno, NV  class of 1984...


----------



## Pete

Tina2001aniT said:
			
		

> Nice try....I am 26....alot older...geesh, thanks....you are sooo lucky we have only met once and it was dark out: :cry:


----------



## citysherry

otter said:
			
		

> You know the story on Kyle and the roasted banana peels?



Nope


----------



## cattitude

Tina2001aniT said:
			
		

> Calvert High Schol class of '97......



  My son graduated from there in 96.


----------



## jazz lady

John Z said:
			
		

> Out of state.  Beavercreek High School, Beavercreek OH (near Dayton).  Class of 1986.



Small world.  I had a friend in high school who moved there and went to that school.  I actually visited her there over the summer.  My first and ONLY bus trip.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Crossland PG County  1966


----------



## Gallntfox

Bowie High School... PG County

Class of 1983


----------



## CMC122

Gallntfox said:
			
		

> Bowie High School... PG County
> 
> Class of 1983


Schwooo.


----------



## teverheart2002

Deer Creek - Oklahoma 1997


----------



## KCM

Bishop Walsh High School, Cumberland, MD. Class of 1988.


----------



## SlowTwist

Southern... AA county '92


----------



## josmom

Tina2001aniT said:
			
		

> Calvert High Schol class of '97......



I graduated in 98 from Calvert!


----------



## Pegster710

*G-r-e-a-t  M-i-l-l-s*

Na, na,          na, na, na,

GREAT MILLS you're the best!

CLASS OF '83!!  Whoot, whoot!


----------



## Tigerlily

First Colonial in Va Bch class of "88"


----------



## Wenchy

snuzzy said:
			
		

> Council Rock, Newtown, PA.  We had a smoking "pavilion" and I had a permission slip from my mom to smoke there! (1982)



I became an expert forger in high school.  When I told my mom about it years later, she just laughed.

My senior year was spent being a teacher's aide:  Brewing coffee, and serving donuts.  Once that duty was done, I just wanted to go home and read.

I did get a one day suspension when I walked out of the smoking area with a lit cig...I forgot that I had it in my hand, and the school bus had pulled up front.  I was bamboozled when my mom didn't get mad at me.  The Principal had actually called my mom, told her what a "model" student I was, but they had to make an example out of me.  

The next day was sunny, no humidity, and 80 degrees.  I got VERY tan.  

My daughter is now the regional president of TATU ( Teenagers Against Tobacco Use )


----------



## FastCarsSpeed

Tina2001aniT said:
			
		

> Calvert High Schol class of '97......



God that is sooo scary considering I graduated 4 years before.. I knew I shoulda  been trollin the middle schools LOL....

Stone 93 fo me...


----------



## rkrider

Wenchy said:
			
		

> Back in high school?  The gals who were the cheerleaders and pom pon squad are now part of the mainstream:  Raising spoiled kids, battling weight problems and depression issues.  The guys who were the football stars now battle it out on the forums, and cheer on their fave, while stuffing their faces and reminiscing about the past.
> 
> It's the "frocks" like us that rule at the the reunions...
> 
> In 1982 there were 3 classifications:
> 
> Freaks:  smoked pot and skipped school
> 
> Jocks:  'Nuff said.
> 
> Frocks:  The in-betweeners who did not fit in, did both of the above, and found their own nirvana.
> 
> THE REBELS!!!
> 
> THIS FORUM!!!
> 
> I know...I'm delusional.



We called them

Heads

Jocks

Rah Rahs


----------



## Agee

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> First Colonial in Va Bch class of "88"


Great Bridge, Chesapeake Va, class of "seventy-something"


----------



## Dougstermd

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Great Bridge, Chesapeake Va, class of "seventy-something"


Go Hornets


----------



## Agee

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> Go Hornets


You guys sucked @ football, at least back in the seventies


----------



## Dougstermd

Airgasm said:
			
		

> You guys sucked @ football, at least back in the seventies


we made to state a couple of times in the eighties but always got beat by the Hampton crabbers


----------



## danceintherain

PG County


----------



## otter

danceintherain said:
			
		

> PG County



Oh, you didn't wanna say DuVal either, eh?


----------



## CMC122




----------



## huntr1

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Do you know my friend Joe Powell?


Yep.


----------



## gagirl

Calvert Senior High "78"


----------



## Tina2001aniT

gagirl said:
			
		

> Calvert Senior High "78"


 
 My parents graduated from there in like '76  I think......


----------



## awwwsnap

Gwynn Park '94


----------



## gumby

bkjguy said:
			
		

> Cow Pie High 82


----------



## StarCat

awwwsnap said:
			
		

> Gwynn Park '94


I think i woulda been a Freshman when you were a Senior. Gwynn Park still sucks.


----------



## K_Jo

huntr1 said:
			
		

> Yep.


He's hot.    We used to make out.


----------



## kwillia

gumby said:
			
		

>


Good lawd... I think my brother's entire graduating class belongs to this forum...


----------



## harleygirl

kwillia said:
			
		

> Good lawd... I think my brother's entire graduating class belongs to this forum...


That is because we are so special. I am sure your brother will agree!!


----------



## gigi6

Graduated from HS in Southern California!  Yup - California girl all the way.........that would be California, the state, not the town!  Great place to grow up - but I'm glad I don't live there anymore!


----------



## kwillia

gigi6 said:
			
		

> Great place to grow up - but I'm glad I don't live there anymore!


Cause it's gonna fall into the ocean soon, right...


----------



## K_Jo

gigi6 said:
			
		

> Graduated from HS in Southern California!  Yup - California girl all the way.........that would be California, the state, not the town!  Great place to grow up - but I'm glad I don't live there anymore!


What high school?


----------



## Mikeinsmd

gigi6 said:
			
		

> but I'm glad I don't live there anymore!


Cuz they're all wacked out there or you heard Rosered was from CA?? 

:hopeicanoutrunher:     



Ok here, I'll do it   mikeinsmd~~>


----------



## Mikeinsmd

K_Jo said:
			
		

> What high school?


Why do you care?  :shrug:


----------



## RoseRed

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Cuz they're all wacked out there or you heard Rosered was from CA??
> 
> :hopeicanoutrunher:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok here, I'll do it   mikeinsmd~~>


----------



## gigi6

Grew up in Mission Bay and went to School at Marian High School in Imperial Beach.  

And.........no, I'm glad I left California because its too crowded, too much traffic, the crime is out of control and the cost of living is out of this world!  Its just too much!  I miss it because its where I grew up, but I love Maryland and my children and I consider this our home.  Southern Maryland?  No place better.


----------



## K_Jo

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Why do you care?  :shrug:


----------



## itsbob

gigi6 said:
			
		

> Southern Maryland?  No place better.



Lived on both coasts, and a few other places.  Love it here..  and as long as there are jobs here.. here I shall be!


----------



## tlatchaw

Montogomery County
Aspen Hill, MD

R. E. Peary High School, 1982


----------



## camily

LPHS Class of '91


----------



## smokedogg

Lhs 95


----------



## bcp

Arundel High School  in Gambrills
 1976

 Being my first post, I felt the need to read the graduation dates to get a feel of the age group here.......

 damn Im old.

 be easy on me.


----------



## camily

Finally, someone not making their first post about how they want to meet for a discrete relationship. Welcome!!!! I'll even give you green for that!


----------



## shajaynicemm

awwwsnap said:
			
		

> Gwynn Park '94




 
Gwynn Park '94


----------



## khall1195

Corn Cob High, PA


----------



## bcp

camily said:
			
		

> Finally, someone not making their first post about how they want to meet for a discrete relationship. Welcome!!!! I'll even give you green for that!


well, let me explain my reason for joining.

 1) not looking for a relationship, discrete or otherwise, I am happily married with 1 child, (daughter, 10) and plan to stay that way.. 

 2) I am tired of the forum that I have been on since 1998 due to all the petty fighting that goes on.

3) I live closer to southern maryland than I do baltimore, where the other forum is out of. (I live in Davidsonville)

4) actually,, thats about the reasons right now.

 oh, and thanks for the green


----------



## sanchezf

Lhs 96


----------



## rack'm

bcp said:
			
		

> well, let me explain my reason for joining.
> 
> 1) not looking for a relationship, discrete or otherwise, I am happily married with 1 child, (daughter, 10) and plan to stay that way..
> 
> * 2) I am tired of the forum that I have been on since 1998 due to all the petty fighting that goes on.*
> 
> 3) I live closer to southern maryland than I do baltimore, where the other forum is out of. (I live in Davidsonville)
> 
> 4) actually,, thats about the reasons right now.
> 
> oh, and thanks for the green



Expect it here too....


----------



## jtwhop

Chopticon high school, graduated 2001


----------



## CMC122

rack'm said:
			
		

> Expect it here too....


I actually laughed when I read that part


----------



## jtwhop

actually i went to 2 high schools. first Northern (in calvert county) then after tenth grade moved to st marys and attended Chopticon where i graduated.


----------



## Magnum

Gwynn Park Class of 2000


----------



## Nupe2

Hello Youngsters!  Bishop McNamara - Class of 1972!


----------



## camily

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> Hello Youngsters!  Bishop McNamara - Class of 1972!


Go to school with any Piazza's?


----------



## Nupe2

camily said:
			
		

> Go to school with any Piazza's?



Not that I can recall...but then I'm old!


----------



## Nupe2

Camily:  I see you're a Dark Side of the Moon Fan.    

Speaking of Dark Side of the Moon...best concert I ever saw was Pink Floyd at the Capital Centre.  They had an intermission after playing their older stuff and began the second set with Dark Side of the Moon...makes my eyes red just thinking about it!


----------



## RoseRed

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> Camily:  I see you're a Dark Side of the Moon Fan.
> 
> Speaking of Dark Side of the Moon...best concert I ever saw was Pink Floyd at the Capital Centre.  They had an intermission after playing their older stuff and began the second set with Dark Side of the Moon...makes my eyes red just thinking about it!


----------



## Nupe2

RoseRed said:
			
		

>


----------



## camily

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> Camily:  I see you're a Dark Side of the Moon Fan.
> 
> Speaking of Dark Side of the Moon...best concert I ever saw was Pink Floyd at the Capital Centre.  They had an intermission after playing their older stuff and began the second set with Dark Side of the Moon...makes my eyes red just thinking about it!


My husband says the same thing about their show, but then again, it's the only concert he has ever been to!


----------



## oldman

Heck, guess everybody else is logging in on this so -

Bridgeton High, Bridgeton, N.J., class of 62.

Left after graduation and was back earlier this year for a few months.  It's no longer the hometown I really remember.  The house I grew up in was razzed and is now the emergency room of the hospital.  My grade school is now also owned by the hospital.
The area I roamed is now populated by migrant workers that are no longer migrants. After the Navy I came to MD in 82 and have no regrets.  Wish I was as young as most of you but I'm not compaining.  I spend hours going through the forums daily and laugh my butt off.


----------



## shajaynicemm

"Wish I was as young as most of you but I'm not compaining.  I spend hours going through the forums daily and laugh my butt off."[/QUOTE]

 
I dont get any work done because I am reading forums all day.  This was a fun thread.


----------



## bcp

Pssst,, oldman
 you may not be able to remember way back then but,,, When a man hits 40 his butt falls off or something, after 40 the pants dont even stay up unless you use suspenders..
 I had always heard this before I hit that age,, thought it was funny,, dont find humor in it now. Hell, I dont even have enough butt left to sit safely on a chair anymore
 


 you may not be laughing your butt off, it may have dropped off in your sleep a few years back.

 oh, and thanks for making me not the most aged on this forum. Maybe we can get together for a geritol and a game of checkers one day.


----------



## shajaynicemm

bcp said:
			
		

> Pssst,, oldman
> you may not be able to remember way back then but,,, When a man hits 40 his butt falls off or something, after 40 the pants dont even stay up unless you use suspenders..
> I had always heard this before I hit that age,, thought it was funny,, dont find humor in it now. Hell, I dont even have enough butt left to sit safely on a chair anymore
> 
> 
> 
> you may not be laughing your butt off, it may have dropped off in your sleep a few years back.
> 
> oh, and thanks for making me not the most aged on this forum. Maybe we can get together for a geritol and a game of checkers one day.


----------



## oldman

bcp said:
			
		

> Pssst,, oldman
> you may not be able to remember way back then but,,, When a man hits 40 his butt falls off or something, after 40 the pants dont even stay up unless you use suspenders..
> I had always heard this before I hit that age,, thought it was funny,, dont find humor in it now. Hell, I dont even have enough butt left to sit safely on a chair anymore
> 
> 
> you may not be laughing your butt off, it may have dropped off in your sleep a few years back.
> 
> oh, and thanks for making me not the most aged on this forum. Maybe we can get together for a geritol and a game of checkers one day.



I've not changed weight or size since I was a teenager.  Had a small butt then and still do.  Now at my age some body parts are getting smaller but(t) not that.  I'd rather get together for a 12 ounce Bud and talk to someone that still remembers DDE.


----------



## bcp

oldman said:
			
		

> I'd rather get together for a 12 ounce Bud and talk to someone that still remembers DDE.


your on. 
 umm, as long as we dont have to discuss in any detail those parts that are shrinking,,,, 
 this has not happened to me yet, and I dont want to know about it if it is going to.


----------



## RoseRed

Are bcp and oldman buttless wonders?


----------



## tomchamp

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Are bcp and oldman buttless wonders?



See what Exprix started?


----------



## bcp

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Are bcp and oldman buttless wonders?


now I cant speak for oldman, but I aint no wonder..


----------



## janey83

Gmhs...'01'

but my freshman year was at CD Hylton High in northern VA


----------



## AK-74me

Calvert '94


----------



## CMC122

AK-74me said:
			
		

> Calvert '94


My cousin graduated from there in '94 too


----------



## AK-74me

What is his/her name ?


----------



## Back

StarCat said:
			
		

> Gwynn Park Class Of 1998 (PG)


----------



## Tina2001aniT

AK-74me said:
			
		

> What is his/her name ?


 
My brother graduated there in '94, I was a freshman then....


----------



## StarCat

Back said:
			
		

>


you graduated when i did? I didnt think there was that many people on here from up here.


----------



## Back

StarCat said:
			
		

> you graduated when i did? I didnt think there was that many people on here from up here.


you were Crystal's girlfriend right?


----------



## Gemmi

GMHS..1983.I remember the smoking circle!


----------



## StarCat

Back said:
			
		

> you were Crystal's girlfriend right?


----------



## HollowSoul

Norborne/Marshall Mo.  1989


----------



## Back

StarCat said:
			
		

>


does that mean you two didnt work out?


----------



## StarCat

Back said:
			
		

> does that mean you two didnt work out?


----------



## Back

*dear whoever sent me the karma*

<TABLE class=tborder cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=6 width="100%" align=center border=0><TBODY id=collapseobj_usercp_reputation><TR><TD class=alt1Active id=p1247215 width="50%">Where did you attend Hi...</TD><TD class=alt2 noWrap>12-06-2005 08:09 PM</TD><TD class=alt1 width="50%"> Do tell</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

how can i tell if you dont sign it


----------



## MDTerps

Cow Pie High Baby!


----------



## SAHRAB

Friendly High School class of 89


----------



## Suz

CMHS-Center Moriches High School (Suffolk County-LI- NY)
class of '72
Go RED DEVILS!!!


----------



## stargazer0791

LHS  Class of '88


----------



## arnert23

Out of state, SHS Class of '93!!


----------



## equineaddict

*Cow Pie High*



			
				harleygirl said:
			
		

> Me too!!  (I guess that is why we are both so smart!!   )



I attended Cow Pie High for 3 years and my last year as asked...by Mr. Taylor (don't know if you all are old enough to know who he is) to leave.  So my Senior year was spent @ Waldorf Christian Academy where I graduated with 5 other kids!  At least I can say I graduated in the top 5% of my class! HAHA!


----------



## camily

equineaddict said:
			
		

> I attended Cow Pie High for 3 years and my last year as asked...by Mr. Taylor (don't know if you all are old enough to know who he is) to leave.  So my Senior year was spent @ Waldorf Christian Academy where I graduated with 5 other kids!  At least I can say I graduated in the top 5% of my class! HAHA!


What year did you go to WCA? I went there for one year and then they separated into two schools WCA and SMCA. I went to SMCA after that unfortunately. I think I was at WCA in 84 or 85 when I was in 6th grade.


----------



## equineaddict

SAHRAB said:
			
		

> Friendly High School class of 89



Okay you got me....!  But I still look good! HA!


----------



## equineaddict

*Wca*



			
				camily said:
			
		

> What year did you go to WCA? I went there for one year and then they separated into two schools WCA and SMCA. I went to SMCA after that unfortunately. I think I was at WCA in 84 or 85 when I was in 6th grade.



Okay GIRL...I was @ WCA in 1984!!!!  Yeah they did separate and both of my children went to SMCA for many years!  Do you remember any of the teachers or principal?  Such a small world! HA.


----------



## camily

equineaddict said:
			
		

> Okay GIRL...I was @ WCA in 1984!!!!  Yeah they did separate and both of my children went to SMCA for many years!  Do you remember any of the teachers or principal?  Such a small world! HA.


Who could forget Mrs. Gains? I hear she's still alive. Were you there only in 84?


----------



## equineaddict

camily said:
			
		

> Who could forget Mrs. Gains? I hear she's still alive. Were you there only in 84?



Yep good ole' Colleen Gaines!  She's still alive and runnin' SMCA I believe.  I was only there in 84" that was my Sr. year and actually Ms. Gaines daughter was in my graduating class...her name was Maureen.  Did you recall a music teacher by the name of Judy Eldgridge (she was from GA?)...you were a few years so did you know a Boyd Bussard?


----------



## camily

equineaddict said:
			
		

> Yep good ole' Colleen Gaines!  She's still alive and runnin' SMCA I believe.  I was only there in 84" that was my Sr. year and actually Ms. Gaines daughter was in my graduating class...her name was Maureen.  Did you recall a music teacher by the name of Judy Eldgridge (she was from GA?)...you were a few years so did you know a Boyd Bussard?


Yep, I read his mother just died. I was in the same class with his sister Nellie.
I do remember Judy. She was so cute and very nice.


----------



## rocknroll

I went to 3 high schools:  

Duke Ellington, Woodrow Wilson, and Edmund Burke

all in the district


----------



## Magnum

StarCat said:
			
		

> I think i woulda been a Freshman when you were a Senior. Gwynn Park still sucks.


Yes it does. I hated that place


----------



## persimmoncf

La Reine, Suitland Md,  1985


----------



## usnwxwfe

Calvert High


----------



## onebdzee

Out of State:

usnwxwfe if you're still in Hampton Roads area you should know this school

Poquoson High....Class of '83....Go BULLS!


----------



## baswm

usnwxwfe said:
			
		

> Calvert High


----------



## desertrat

Yuma, Arizona


----------



## Softballkid

desertrat said:
			
		

> Yuma, Arizona



I was just out there a few months ago..Workin out a YPG..it was pretty cool out there   



Leaonardtown High Class of 01  :takesahbow:


----------



## mv_princess

Great Mills class of 02........


----------



## otter

Damn, you people are old..


----------



## Softballkid

otter said:
			
		

> Damn, you people are old..



Somebodys gotta keep an eye on all you young bucks around here


----------



## camily

persimmoncf said:
			
		

> La Reine, Suitland Md,  1985


OMG! I wanted to go there soooo bad. Why? I have no idea.


----------



## usnwxwfe

onebdzee said:
			
		

> Out of State:
> 
> usnwxwfe if you're still in Hampton Roads area you should know this school
> 
> Poquoson High....Class of '83....Go BULLS!



Yeah... Poquoson HS is now the "Islanders".  
 If you haven't been to Poquoson in the past 10 years, it's changed ALOT!


----------



## Dougstermd

usnwxwfe said:
			
		

> Yeah... Poquoson HS is now the "Islanders".
> If you haven't been to Poquoson in the past 10 years, it's changed ALOT!




I went to Deepcreek over in chesapeake and I hate comming back to Tidewater it's too congested


----------



## faststrat02

Howard High School, class of 94'...Ellicott City, md.  alright so now y'all really know i'm not from around here (if you didn't know before...)


----------



## desertrat

Softballkid said:
			
		

> I was just out there a few months ago..Workin out a YPG..it was pretty cool out there
> 
> 
> 
> Leaonardtown High Class of 01  :takesahbow:


Yeah thats my old stompin grounds. The river, the desert, picacho peaks area.
Did you get to see any of the wild horses or burros that live on the proving grounds?


----------



## sushisamba

Party hardy
Rock and roll
Drink a fifth
Smoke a bowl
We love parties
Sex is great
We're the class of '88!


----------



## camily

sushisamba said:
			
		

> Party hardy
> Rock and roll
> Drink a fifth
> Smoke a bowl
> We love parties
> Sex is great
> We're the class of '88!


Party hardy
Rock and roll
drink bacardi
smoke a bowl
We do acid just for fun
We're the class of '91.


----------



## mrweb

camily said:
			
		

> Party hardy
> Rock and roll
> drink bacardi
> smoke a bowl
> We do acid just for fun
> We're the class of '91.


Northwest PA.  Our mascot was a beaver.  The cheerleaders would yell:

We are the Corry Beavers and no one could be prouder...


----------



## Tigerlily

sushisamba said:
			
		

> Party hardy
> Rock and roll
> Drink a fifth
> Smoke a bowl
> We love parties
> Sex is great
> We're the class of '88!


I'm a class of 88 too


----------



## Softballkid

desertrat said:
			
		

> Yeah thats my old stompin grounds. The river, the desert, picacho peaks area.
> Did you get to see any of the wild horses or burros that live on the proving grounds?



No    They were on the other range out there closer to the water.. I really liked it out at Martinez Lake (sp) .. that was pretty cool, and we stopped where the graves were on that road where those people died like 1/2 mile from the river, we stayed in Yuma, I was there almost a month... it was different, but the weather was SWEET..in the morning it was mid 50- low 60's, by mid day, almost low - mid 80's, 2 days it reached 90..so we were out ther ein the "cooling down" months


----------



## sockgirl77

sushisamba said:
			
		

> Party hardy
> Rock and roll
> Drink a fifth
> Smoke a bowl
> We love parties
> Sex is great
> We're the class of '88!


I don't think we had one. All I can remember is Class of 95 is Alive.


----------



## sushisamba

KCM said:
			
		

> Bishop Walsh High School, Cumberland, MD. Class of 1988.


I know some BW folks.  Fort Hill and Allegany too, as a matter of fact.  Small world!


----------



## sanchezf

Lhs 96


----------



## sushisamba

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> I'm a class of 88 too


   yeah, we're getting old...


----------



## onebdzee

usnwxwfe said:
			
		

> Yeah... Poquoson HS is now the "Islanders".
> If you haven't been to Poquoson in the past 10 years, it's changed ALOT!



They were the "Islanders" back then too....The Bull was the mascot....I haven't been there in forever!....I still talk to some of the people I used to "hang out" with and they have told me the same thing about how much it has changed

That's where I was raised and the entire time I was there there was only one(YES, ONE!) traffic light in the city....EVERYONE was either related to everyone or they had known them so long they considered them family


----------



## onebdzee

sushisamba said:
			
		

> yeah, we're getting old...



Getting old isn't the word....how 'bout this one:

Drugs are fun
Sex is free
I'm in the
class of '83


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Here's one  my wifes graduating class motto    'Potomac High'

Beer, Booze, Sex and Wine thats the Class of 69


----------



## Kyle

rocknroll said:
			
		

> I went to 3 high schools:
> 
> Duke Ellington, Woodrow Wilson, and Edmund Burke
> 
> all in the district


:MarionBarryHigh:


----------



## BS Gal

Bullard High School, Fresno, California.


----------



## usnwxwfe

onebdzee said:
			
		

> They were the "Islanders" back then too....The Bull was the mascot....I haven't been there in forever!....I still talk to some of the people I used to "hang out" with and they have told me the same thing about how much it has changed
> 
> That's where I was raised and the entire time I was there there was only one(YES, ONE!) traffic light in the city....EVERYONE was either related to everyone or they had known them so long they considered them family



Isabel did alot of damage to the lower end of Poquoson, so there are some really old, torn up homes & now some really high priced large homes. If I can remember correctly, there are now three traffic lights... those are all on the main drag (Wythe Creek area). The old library - i think it was a bank at one time too- (Poq ave near Hudgins) is now the Police Department, City Hall now hosts the new library. Its building up quite fast. (And yes, everyone seems to be related to everyone some how! kinda scary! hehe!) Feel free to PM me & I'll give you more of an idea- and not have to bore everyone else whos reading this!


----------



## Bruzilla

Plum Senior High School
Pittsbugh, PA 
Class of 1979


----------



## OrneryPest

Out of state, by a long ways.  South East High School in Lincoln Nebraska, Class of 1961.


----------



## lil_daisy

out of state-  Nj near the Delaware water Gap
Go Seaters! class of 90


----------



## SEABREEZE 1957

Norfolk Catholic High School
Norfolk, VA
1975


----------



## forever jewel

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Cow Pie High




  Me too!


----------



## baileydog

Manual High School
Peoria, Illinois
Class of "74"
Go RAMS!


----------



## camily

baileydog said:
			
		

> Manual High School
> Peoria, Illinois
> Class of "74"
> Go RAMS!


I used to live about 1 hour from there. My husband is from Illinois. Monmouth was the closest town. Ever heard of it?


----------



## baileydog

Yea I heard of it nut never been there.  I go back to Ill every few years.  Have alot of family still there


----------



## jwwb2000

baileydog said:
			
		

> Manual High School
> Peoria, Illinois
> Class of "74"
> Go RAMS!



I have a great aunt that lives in peoria.


----------



## camily

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> I have a great aunt that lives in peoria.


We actually lived in Kirkwood. That is about 1/2 hour west of Galesburg.


----------



## baileydog

Maybe were related.  Opps, we were talking about Peoria not St Marys.  haha


----------



## camily

baileydog said:
			
		

> Maybe were related.  Opps, we were talking about Peoria not St Marys.  haha


Yeah right! I'm sure you know Galesburg though. The only time I went to Peoria was to go to a mall and when traveling around it back and forth from here.


----------



## chess

SAHRAB said:
			
		

> Friendly High School class of 89




Giving your age away to a co-worker haha

Great Mills High class of 98


----------



## baileydog

camily said:
			
		

> Yeah right! I'm sure you know Galesburg though. The only time I went to Peoria was to go to a mall and when traveling around it back and forth from here.





Peoria was stomping ground in the early to mid 70's and boy did I have fun.  Id have to say its got alot more violence now.  But alot is still the same.  Like to look up old classmates and friends when Im in town.


----------



## Makavide

snuzzy said:
			
		

> Council Rock, Newtown, PA.  We had a smoking "pavilion" and I had a permission slip from my mom to smoke there! (1982)



I had a few old friends who attended Council Rock.

John F Kennedy Hi
Willingboro, NJ 
1980


----------



## Merlin

West Carteret HS
Morehead City, NC
1983


----------



## mamissa3

Rockville High School 
Vernon Ct.  
1995


----------



## Frozenpl

Thomas Stone 91'


----------



## TWLs wife

Frozenpl said:
			
		

> Thomas Stone 91'


My older brother went there at the same time.  I'm class of 1995!!


----------



## Frozenpl

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> My older brother went there at the same time.  I'm class of 1995!!



My younger brother graduated from Stone in 96'


----------



## TWLs wife

Frozenpl said:
			
		

> My younger brother graduated from Stone in 96'


I might know him too. I knew alot of younger ppl when I went to school too.


----------



## danceintherain

PG Go Roadrunners!!!


----------



## CMC122

danceintherain said:
			
		

> PG Go Roadrunners!!!


Did you go to Rockledge too


----------



## otter

CMC122 said:
			
		

> Did you go to Rockledge too



Think it was Bethune.


----------



## CableChick

baileydog said:
			
		

> Manual High School
> Peoria, Illinois
> Class of "74"
> Go RAMS!


.



I dated a guy that lived in Peoria!  He was in the Navy and stationed in VA.  He was older than me so he probably graduated between 75 - 79


You probably know him!


----------



## CMC122

otter said:
			
		

> Think it was Bethune.


----------



## baileydog

CableChick said:
			
		

> .
> 
> 
> 
> I dated a guy that lived in Peoria!  He was in the Navy and stationed in VA.  He was older than me so he probably graduated between 75 - 79
> 
> 
> You probably know him!




Yea, that was Bob wasnt it?  J/K  Actually I did and do still know quite  a few people there.  What was his name.  It would be too weird if I did know him.


----------



## justbeachy

Edison HS in Franconia VA class of 81 SMO transplant.. love it here


----------



## CableChick

baileydog said:
			
		

> Yea, that was Bob wasnt it? J/K Actually I did and do still know quite a few people there. What was his name. It would be too weird if I did know him.


 
Bradley Moore.


----------



## CableChick

justbeachy said:
			
		

> Edison HS in Franconia VA class of 81 SMO transplant.. love it here


Wow!! I dated someone who went to Edison too!!! : He graduated in late 70's early 80's

Ardizzone was the last name. He's probably done too many drugs by now and fallen off the face of the earth!


Know him?


----------



## CMC122

CableChick said:
			
		

> Wow!! I dated someone who went to Edison too!!! : He graduated in late 70's early 80's
> 
> Ardizzone was the last name. He's probably done too many drugs by now and fallen off the face of the earth!
> 
> 
> Know him?


:busybusybusy:


----------



## CableChick

CMC122 said:
			
		

> :busybusybusy:


 


Jealous aren't ya.


----------



## CMC122

CableChick said:
			
		

> Jealous aren't ya.


Yes


----------



## dolphindreamer3

Leonardtown High School Class of '98!!!


----------



## jbooty

Leonardtown High School.. Class of 93!


----------



## GraphitePearl

Calvert High School
class of 1994


----------



## beachbunny

Northern High 91


----------



## CMC122

GraphitePearl said:
			
		

> Calvert High School
> class of 1994


My cousin and my sister were in that class


----------



## river rat

Home of the Bisons, Bedford High School in Penna. '83


----------



## stockgirl

jbooty said:
			
		

> Leonardtown High School.. Class of 93!


 '95 here


----------



## Willona

Potomac in Oxon Hill (Ghetto) I know... but, it wasn't back then.  I could actually walk home without being killed, and I was a bus rider!!


Willona Woods


----------



## greyhound

Everyone is making me feel old!!!!


----------



## ncgirl

Fike High School
Wilson, NC
1993


----------



## emiloch

St. Mary's Ryken High School, class of 2001


----------



## cdkid

Largo High School, Largo, MD


----------



## just.me

St. Marys Ryken....


----------



## sugarmama

emiloch said:
			
		

> St. Mary's Ryken High School, class of 2001



Me too!!!!


----------



## dww24

DeMatha class of 79!


----------



## Cinderella

Kenwood High in Maryland. Class of 19--


----------



## chatter

LHS class of 93


----------



## Katt

Perry Hall High School, (Baltimore County, MD)   Class of '81... Go Gators!


----------



## Daddy_O

Graduated from Potomac Senior High School (1998, Dumfries, VA)

went to Calvert for 3 years (94-97)


----------



## otter

CHS - Class of 2002


----------



## K_Jo

otter said:
			
		

> CHS - Class of 2002


----------



## cdsulhoff

Suitland C/O 95 (VPA)


----------



## hborror

McDonough 2002...Im a baby


----------



## residentofcre

greyhound said:
			
		

> Everyone is making me feel old!!!!




Old and well traveled....

My dad was in the Navy.. I went to High School in San Juan, PR then Charlotte NC and graduated Millford Mill SH Randallstown, MD... 1968


----------



## hjacobs

1994 grad from Northern High in Calvert County


----------



## vanbells

Leonardtown Class of 1998


----------



## Dondi

Peary High School (now a Hebrew academy   ) in Montgomery County, class of '82. Go Huskies!


----------



## mainman

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> Suitland C/O 95 (VPA)


Yo Homie...


----------



## oldman

Bridgeton High, N.J., class of 62.


----------



## unixpirate

Dondi said:
			
		

> Peary High School (now a Hebrew academy   ) in Montgomery County, class of '82. Go Huskies!




5 yrs. Way older then you, but GO Montgomery County!    
Belt Junior High
Wheaton High 
Senior Year here at Great Mills. Dad was in the Navy..
2 yrs, SMCCC


----------



## Dondi

unixpirate said:
			
		

> 5 yrs. Way older then you, but GO Montgomery County!
> Belt Junior High
> Wheaton High
> Senior Year here at Great Mills. Dad was in the Navy..
> 2 yrs, SMCCC



Interestingly, my sister, my brother and I all graduated from different high schools in Montgomery Co. My sister from Wheaton High (1979) and  my brother from Rockville High (1987).


----------



## unixpirate

Dondi said:
			
		

> Interestingly, my sister, my brother and I all graduated from different high schools in Montgomery Co. My sister from Wheaton High (1979) and  my brother from Rockville High (1987).




All my siblings went to Highland Elem, Belt Jr High and Wheaton.

I went back to that area recently for about 3 yrs. Wow, what a change. Good Council is now coed. 
Kennedy is gone. Lots and lots of changes.
I graduated 74.


----------



## ladylara

you said 'out of state'... judson high, converse, texas - class of 92


----------



## vanbells

Thread Date Comment 
 Where did you attend Hi... 05-16-2006 08:32 PM go find your sippy cup 

Can somebody help me find my sippy cup?


----------



## ladylara

hahahah van... i got negative for this too.  but mine was, 'who cares' - LOL!
now i'm just wondering, since there was no punctuation... is this a statement? LOL!


----------



## Dondi

unixpirate said:
			
		

> All my siblings went to Highland Elem, Belt Jr High and Wheaton.
> 
> I went back to that area recently for about 3 yrs. Wow, what a change. Good Council is now coed.
> Kennedy is gone. Lots and lots of changes.
> I graduated 74.




Good Counsel co-ed???!!!  

No Kennedy?   

A couple of years ago, in 2003, I swung by Rockville High School and it looked like they had the place all torn apart in heavy construction. Were they rebuilding the school or dismantling it?

Rockville has become a congested nightmare, espescially the Pike, and too expensive. I talked to one lady that originally bought her house in the late 60's for $30k and is now getting offers of $500k. Whoah! I'm kinda glad I don't live there anymore.


----------



## unixpirate

Dondi said:
			
		

> Good Counsel co-ed???!!!
> 
> No Kennedy?
> 
> A couple of years ago, in 2003, I swung by Rockville High School and it looked like they had the place all torn apart in heavy construction. Were they rebuilding the school or dismantling it?
> 
> Rockville has become a congested nightmare, espescially the Pike, and too expensive. I talked to one lady that originally bought her house in the late 60's for $30k and is now getting offers of $500k. Whoah! I'm kinda glad I don't live there anymore.




Yeah I think Kennedy is some Church Shrine of some sort now. You know, I didn't go to Rockville much. What a cluster fk. I went once to pay some tickets at the court house.. 
Yeah Good Counsel is coed. I think they did that a few years ago. It was already like that when I moved back their. I had a house right across the street off Georgia Ave.  355K. Prices are going nuts up thier. Lots of nationalities. I call Wheaton little Havanna.   

I was just in the area again last night. I had two Softball Games in Hillendale off New Hampshire. Went to the Stain Glass Pub for a bit and said hi to old buddy's. I do miss that place. So since I got asked to play again on Tuesdays up there, I'll be driving that drive for several more weeks. I need to get a room,  so I don't have to drive home.


----------



## mdgirlie

Great Mills High of class of 98.


----------



## Lavendar

harleygirl said:
			
		

> Curious, what high school did everyone attend?
> 
> St. Mary's?
> 
> Charles?
> 
> PG?
> 
> Out of state?



Novato High School,Novato,CA and Aloha High School in Aloha,Oregon


----------



## RoseRed

Lavendar said:
			
		

> Novato High School,Novato,CA and Aloha High School in Aloha,Oregon


  Fellow Californian!  

Awalt/Mountain View high school.


----------



## jackoholic

Monsignor Bonner, Drexel Hill, PA


----------



## Lavendar

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Fellow Californian!
> 
> Awalt/Mountain View high school.



Coolness


----------



## RoseRed

Lavendar said:
			
		

> Coolness


MMDad went to HS in San Jose.


----------



## MMDad

RoseRed said:
			
		

> MMDad went to HS in San Jose.


 Branham, '83.


----------



## RoseRed

MMDad said:
			
		

> Branham, '83.


----------



## unixpirate

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Fellow Californian!


----------



## BlackedouttC

Northeast Senior High, Pasadena Maryland "00"


----------



## LordStanley

Salem HS   Va Bch Virginia  '93


----------



## Coaster

Papillion/LaVista High Scholl, Papillion, NE.  '84


----------



## kwillia

Coaster said:
			
		

> Papillion/LaVista High Scholl, Papillion, NE.  '84


Well this explains some things...


----------



## Coaster

kwillia said:
			
		

> Well this explains some things...


Such as....


----------



## migtig

Coaster said:
			
		

> Such as....


You know what a carhartt jacket is and probably own one.  You can start a car   when everything is frozen and snow is up past the engine block.  You probably stole a tractor and drove it to the co-op when you were 12, and everybody you passed on the way waved hello.  Want me to go on?


----------



## Coaster

migtig said:
			
		

> You know what a carhartt jacket is and probably own one.  You can start a car   when everything is frozen and snow is up past the engine block.  You probably stole a tractor and drove it to the co-op when you were 12, and everybody you passed on the way waved hello.  Want me to go on?


Didn't have to steal a tractor, my grandpa had two. You had everything else right. 
About you.... Starting right guard of the football team all 4 years of high school. School arm wrestling champ (girls and boys). Voted best effort by a student three years in a row (the three years you spent in the 7th grade). Drank everybody under the table at parties. 
I don't need to go on.


----------



## migtig

Coaster said:
			
		

> Didn't have to steal a tractor, my grandpa had two. You had everything else right.
> About you.... Starting right guard of the football team all 4 years of high school. School arm wrestling champ (girls and boys). Voted best effort by a student three years in a row (the three years you spent in the 7th grade). Drank everybody under the table at parties.
> I don't need to go on.


Man, you have me all wrong.  And I thought you was smart.


----------



## Coaster

migtig said:
			
		

> Man, you have me all wrong.  And I thought you was smart.



Oh snapz!!! That's Kawilla's bio. Sorry sweety.


----------



## BOHDEN

La Plata High Class of 1983


----------

